# smoked stuffed cornish game hens for 8



## omahasmoker (Apr 21, 2010)

had a little dinner party last saturday night. the guests of honor requested the same thing they had last time. the stuffed game hens. as with most great ideas, it all starts with a pound of bacon and two medium onions. 


once that is cooked, you can mix it in with 3 boxes of rice a roni. i like the chicken garlic for this kind of recipe.


be sure to thoroughly wash out your game hens. you dont want any surprises. each hen will hold about 2/3 cup of the stuffing. i cram as much in there as i can. 


after about 2 1/2 hours at 225 they are ready to serve. the smell of them drove my dogs nearly insane. these were perfectly done. not a trace of pink at the bone and just  dripping with juices. i even had a pan of baked beans below them to  catch the drippings.






all in all, another successful smoke. i had several of the ladies in attendance say 'that's too big, i will have to take it home' and then they ate the whole thing.


----------



## caveman (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay....I like the way those birds came out.  If you have time, you think you can accept these 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






??  I mean, it was bird & beans but I likey!!


----------



## ronp (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## hhookk (Apr 21, 2010)

Those look amazing.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 21, 2010)

I love hens and they looked great


----------



## treegje (Apr 21, 2010)

Man those look good, certainly earned points


----------



## meateater (Apr 21, 2010)

Points for the midgets!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dang they look great!


----------



## hannibal (Apr 23, 2010)

That looks awesome! The recipe seems simple enough and not too expensive. 

I am going to give that a try sometime soon, maybe on my next day off!


----------



## omahasmoker (Apr 24, 2010)

this has become one of my 'never fail' recipes in the smoker. its like magic. i usually put some rub on them and spray them with balsamic vinegar/oyster sauce at the end to give them a different look. 

i like to serve these at arts/charity fundraisers for up to 30 people.  compared with what you CAN spend to give people a nice dinner at a fundraiser, the food cost on them is very favorable. you can get the hens at ALDI for $2 every day. the bacon stuffing costs about a buck a bird tops. so for $3 you have the main entree with the built in side dish. i have never seen anything else that comes close for the money that gives the quality and quantity of food you get. 

a lot of 'restaurant people' and 'foodies' attend these sorts of things and i get a lot of questions. i always tell them that i am looking for a good assistant.


----------



## dmccurry (Apr 24, 2010)

Those are some damn tasty looking birds.  You should let me know when you make them for your next event.  I will be there!  And really, I live in Omaha and judging by your name I bet I am with in driving distance so lemme know lol.
Awesome job!


----------



## buck futta (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow great looking hens! If they tasted half as good as they look then you may be committing some kind of crime!


----------



## niy-45 (Sep 28, 2011)

Man I followed this recipe to the T...minus the baked beans which I didnt have at the time.  I loved it and everyone that ate it loved it.  The Hens came out great but I think I liked the flavor that the stuffing had.  I Wish I would of put the stuffing that didnt end up in the hen into the smoker as well.  I give recipe an A!!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

well done


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 3, 2011)

Rice-a-Roni IN THE Bird...What a great Idea...My family loves that stuff...Thanks for the Post...JJ


----------



## bbq lou (Mar 11, 2013)

This is whats for dinner tonight. I just was wondering if you cooked the rice a roni or just let it cook in the hen?

Thanks


----------



## mkymkyxp (Mar 11, 2013)

I think i just decided what's going in the smoker next!


----------

